# Wer sind wir?



## Annett (18. Apr. 2007)

Moin zusammen,

letzte Woche hatte ich ab und an mal Gelegenheit am Teich herumzuwerkeln.
Dabei liefen mir auch einige unbekannte Tiere über den Weg.
Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir sagen, was ich da im bzw. am Teich habe?

Er sieht richtig gefährlich aus und ist bräunlich gefärbt. Leider ist das farbige Foto unscharf...
 

Evtl. ist das der "blinde Passagier" aus Karstens Pflanzensendung.
Allerdings ist dieser Molch dann doch recht standorttreu und stört sich weder am grünen Wasser noch an den Fischen. Am Schwanz hat er unterhalb einen orangefarbigen Streifen. 
 

Zum Größenvergleich. Wird der noch größer?
 

Die waren auf meiner Lilie "zu Gange"............ bis ich endlich die Kamera geholt hatte, hatten sie die Position schon etwas verändert. Am Ende stand der obere in Gegenrichtung zum unteren.


----------



## Cletric (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wer sind wir?*

Mahlzeit

ich glaube auf dem oberen Bild das ist ein __ Wasserskorpion

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wasserskorpion

Das unter ist vermutlich ein Lilienkäfer/__ Lilienhähnchen der hat auch 
mal meine komplett abgefressen

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lilienhähnchen


Von Molchen habe ich keinen Plan versuche selbst herauszufinden welche wir haben..... 
die sehen doch alle gleich aus.

Krablige Grüße


----------



## guenter (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wer sind wir?*

hallo annett,

solche unbekannten tiere habe ich auch. sehe ich aber nur im filter.

vielleicht kennt sie einer.


----------



## Steingarnele (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wer sind wir?*

Hallo Annett,

der Molch dürfte wohl ein Weiblicher __ Teichmolch sein.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teichmolch


----------



## karsten. (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wer sind wir?*

Hallo

genau so wie Cletric :? schon meinte !  

der Molch ist wohl ein 
Teichmolch

man hat ja Verantwortung !  





mfG


Matze war schneller


----------



## Conny (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wer sind wir?*

Hallo Annett,

diese __ Lilienhähnchen hatte ich auch an allen __ Lilien. Dann hatte ich 2 Jahre keine  Lilien mehr. Nun versuche ich es wieder. Meine Mutter sagt: die kann man nur einzeln absammeln! Ich habe noch keine Freßfeinde gefunden. Die Vögel mögen die wohl nicht.


----------



## Annett (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wer sind wir?*

Hallo und Danke für die Antworten!

__ Lilienhähnchen? Und dann zwei Jahre keine __ Lilien? 
Ich werd heute abend nochmal nachsehen.... muss eh noch zum Filter und was ausmessen.
Wehe ich finde sie noch - an den normalen Lilien können sie gern fressen, aber von dem Exemplar habe ich nur dieses eine (ist irgendwas selteneres). 

Ein weiblicher, ausgewachsener __ Teichmolch also.  
Jetzt fehlt zum ganzen Glück der Dame also nur noch der (passende) Mann. Ob der sich einfindet? :? Ich zweifle stark.

Und einen __ Wasserskorpion habe ich also auch noch.
Ist echt erstaunlich, was da so alles herum krabbelt. 

Mit der __ Senke/Reuse erwische ich ja andauernd irgendwelches Getier.
Auch andere Käferlein. Mal sehen, ob ich die auch fotografieren kann.
Das Miniaquarium ist dafür echt klasse geeignet. 
Merci Matze!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wer sind wir?*

Hi,

die __ Lilienhähnchen fressen nicht nur __ Lilien. Bei mir haben sie auch schon sämtliche __ Kaiserkronen abgefressen. Auch an anderen __ Zwiebelpflanzen die früher zur großen Lilienfamilie gezählt wurden fressen sie wenn nix anderes (Lilien) zu finden sind (Hyazinthen, __ Herbstzeitlose, __ Taglilien ect.). Nicht mal Fische fressen sie wenn man sie ins Wasser wirft. Nur meine Venusfliegenfallen hatten sie zum fressen gern    (da hörte man sie dann noch eine ganze Weile drin quicken - können ganz schön Radau machen wenn man mehrer in der Hand hat)

Der __ Wasserskorpion kann übrigens wie der nahe verwandte __ Rückenschwimmer schmerzhaft zustechen  wenn man ihn in die Hand nimmt

MfG Frank


----------



## Annett (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wer sind wir?*

Hallo Frank,

danke für die Erklärung.
Dann hab ich gestern die "Hähnchen" also umsonst in den Teich befördert? 
Ich schau heute nochmal nach den anderen Pflanzen (__ Kaiserkronen hab ich noch keine).

Den __ Wasserskorpion hatte ich nur mit dem Kescher umgesetzt. Der sah mir so schon zu gefährlich aus.


----------



## gabi (28. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wer sind wir?*

Hi Frank und Annett,

fressen von den __ Lilienhähnchen denn nicht nur die Larven an den Blättern? Die sind zur Zeit aber noch garnicht auf dem Plan (sprich Blatt).


----------



## Annett (28. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wer sind wir?*

Hallo Gabi,

also leichte Fraßspuren waren auch an dem Tag zu erkennen. 
Hab seit dem nicht mehr an die Lilie geschaut - werd ich wohl mal nachholen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wer sind wir?*

Hi Gabi,

die Larven fressen nur sehr sehr viel mehr als die __ Käfer. (Käfer machen Löcher und fressen die Ränder an, die Larven fressen dann den Rest   )

MfG Frank


----------

